# Box-O-Scraps



## justallan (Sep 21, 2014)

I'm not sure if this is in the right spot, but here goes.
In the process of my newest addiction I'm acquiring way more scraps than I'll ever get to, so here's my thought. I'm putting them on here on the pay it forward plan. I fill a MFRB with scraps, it goes to the first person that hollers, I pay the shipping.
HERE'S THE CATCH. Whoever gets the box does the same thing with their scraps, plus pay their own shipping to the next person. Put a box together throw some pics on here and give it to the first one that speaks up.
I don't really care what the stuff is worth, it's just to share what others don't have. I'm not making a list for future boxes.
Here's the box I put together in 5 minutes.

Reactions: Like 5 | EyeCandy! 2 | Way Cool 3 | +Karma 1


----------



## Kevin (Sep 21, 2014)

Cool idea Allan! let's move this to contest and in this case giveaways.

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## ButchC (Sep 21, 2014)

Send that my way!! Thats awesome allan!!


----------



## ButchC (Sep 21, 2014)

I have some cool scraps also and love this idea


----------



## justallan (Sep 21, 2014)

Done, Butch. PM me your shipping info and I'll get it out this week. I'm gathering, shipping calves and preg testing cows, but will get it out to you.
Kevin, there will come a day (hopefully) that I'll figure out where to post stuff.


----------



## Schroedc (Sep 21, 2014)

This is a great idea! I've been whacking up tons of stuff lately and the bin here is getting full too.


----------



## ButchC (Sep 21, 2014)

Thanks Allan. PM on the way. Butch


----------



## justallan (Sep 21, 2014)

Your very welcome.
I just finished taping the box up and will have my girlfriend send it tomorrow.


----------



## GeauxGameCalls (Sep 21, 2014)

Wow, really cool idea!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Tony (Sep 21, 2014)

That is a cool idea Allan! Great way to try some new things out and good feelings all around! TA

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## justallan (Sep 22, 2014)

@ButchC, I just PMed you the tracking number.


----------

